# Nazi Zombies!



## mikey1123 (Sep 2, 2007)

Just finished these as a painting commission for Mantic Games and Warlord Games to go with the deal they are offering over halloween.

Models are made with bits from both companies and are pretty awesome, got a little carried away making them


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

man, i love them! i don;t know if the first one is my favourite, or the guy hanging on to his own intestines!! 

+rep

Rev


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

To be honest i hate these, the fact people seem to love nazi's blows my mind even in gaming settings. Also very gruesome....not my style but very nice paint jobs other then that.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> To be honest i hate these, the fact people seem to love nazi's blows my mind even in gaming settings.


I don't see any Nazi's, I see german soldier zombies but no obvious Nazi insignia and an incorrect title description.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> I don't see any Nazi's, I see german soldier zombies but no obvious Nazi insignia and an incorrect title description.


all WWII era German soldiers were members of the National Socialist Democratic Party, and therefore, Nazis - regardless of any lack of obvious insignia. and you try painting a swastika on a 28mm mini, sir, and show us the results, then feel feel to make all the pointless and erroneous criticisms that you blackened heart desires...

rant over.

@ mikey1123 - excellent paint job on the models, sir. makes me want to go watch Dead Snow again :biggrin: speaking of which, throw some snow on the bases!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> all WWII era German soldiers were members of the National Socialist Democratic Party, and therefore, Nazis - regardless of any lack of obvious insignia.


What history book do you read from?:shok: Not all German Soldiers during WW2 were nazis, in fact, the German army _hated _the nazis for their cruelty. My great grandfather served Germany in the war, but he wasn't part of the nazi party.

As for the models, I love 'em! I noticed these on mantic, but didn't like them too much. Starting to change my opinions though... have some rep!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

aquatic_foible said:


> and you try painting a swastika on a 28mm mini, sir, and show us the results, then feel feel to make all the pointless and erroneous criticisms that you blackened heart desires...


Actually, a time ago there was a member on Heresy who did just that and they turned out very well. It all boils down to the dedication, amount of time your willing to put in, and relative skill.

And I'm with Stella; I see zombie soldiers and not nazi's. Maybe you can insinuate the little symbol on the first pics hat can have something to do with the nazi's but thats about it.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

great paintjob, but unfortunately your painting is going to be overshadowed by the discussion about nazis that ensues, leading to the thread being locked or deleted. you shouldnt have mentioned nazis, its in the forum rules. i like the hanging guts on the third one.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Darkreever and Stella are right. They ain't wearing any Nazi symbols, so I see no problem with it. There's no Swastikas or Schutzstaffel Runes on them that I can see, so why be bothered? The fact that people are getting so wound up about a bunch of toys, is a bit surprising, in all honesty. Plus rep for a good paint job, anyway, mate!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> great paintjob, but unfortunately your painting is going to be overshadowed by the discussion about nazis that ensues,


Haha, no it is not:



Da Rulez said:


> *Nobody is to talk about the fucking Nazis!*


*
*
So any mentioning of them beyond the title from this point onward (assuming another member of the staff does not come along and alter the title) ends here and now unless someone would like a senior staff boot lodged firmly up their ass.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

That is one sweet paint job. What techniques do you use to paint? I especially love the first one, his eye is awesome. 

Have some rep 

LTP


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

great paint job, despite the odd look of simplicity at a first glance there is a great aura of character and depth around them. Nice Halloween work!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

remind me of wolfenstein now that I look at them again, or have that sort of feel.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

cool Darkreever. glad to hear that( and lol at the staff boot up the ass). i agree with *edit* Stella that they remind me of wolfenstein. oh, and i forgot to give you rep for the dude holding the head. + Rep :grin:
edit : this has given me a good idea for my plague marines


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

apologies for sending things off topic, certainly didn't want to detract from the excellent painting...to get back on track, and adding to LTP's question, how did you achieve that wonderful rich colour and glossy sheen on the gore?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome painting - love the guy with his guts hanging out!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The paintjob is pretty spectacular, but i have to say the conversions are virtually seamless. Amazing work :victory:

Do you have any other stuff to show off?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

This far in and _nobody_'s mentioned 'Dead Snow'...?!?

Fun models


----------



## mikey1123 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!

For those that are asking the blood is Tamiya Clear Red.

@varakir - we have plenty more stuff on our website www.golempaintingstudio.co.uk


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

mikey1123 said:


> For those that are asking the blood is Tamiya Clear Red.
> 
> @varakir - we have plenty more stuff on our website www.golempaintingstudio.co.uk


I thought it might be Tamiya, seen lots of praise for that stuff.

Thanks for the link, it was well worth a look. The Spartan Marines are pretty cool :victory:


----------

